# Do not synchronize your ilok(s)!!!



## Jack Weaver (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm posting this because I can hardly believe no one else has yet. I've been aware of it for a week now. This is a serious problem with anyone who has an iLok

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... tware.html

Do NOT synchronize your iLok(s)!

iLok (PACE) performed a database update recently that *invalidated* a significant number of VALID permanent licenses. 

This issue affects thousands of users.

If you install the latest iLok software, and/or synchronize your iLok(s), you risk losing permanent licenses - they will be converted to "Temporary". 

Software with "Temporary" licenses will NOT AUTHORIZE, and CANNOT BE USED! 

*DO NOT INSTALL THE LATEST SOFTWARE. 

DO NOT SYNCHRONIZE ANY OF YOUR iLOKS.*

Licenses from the following companies are known to be affected:
• Abbey Road
• Antares
• Avid (Pro Tools)
• Celemony (Melodyne)
• Eventide
• Flux
• McDSP
• Slate Digital
• Sonnox
• SoundToys
• Waves

It will affect your ability to use all your iLOK Plugins. Studios around the world are finding that they cannot work - with no recourse. 

.


----------



## TSU (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad news...


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 18, 2013)

They still haven't fixed this? Completely unacceptable. Every company who is using iLok for authorization should immediately start looking at alternatives since iLok can't manage their own licensing system properly (which is the only thing they are there for).

This is absolute insanity, the iLok is usually tied to products used by professionals, who have DEADLINES. This cannot, and should NEVER happen. It could mean inferior results, delays or even worse, lost jobs. Paying customers need and deserve better better solutions than this.

I have an iLok, but I'll be hard pressed to buy anything that requires it from now on.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 18, 2013)

Soundtoys has posted this.

HTH

Claude

http://www.soundtoys.com/news/


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

C'mon, if anyone actually believes that they will LOSE THEIR LICENSES, you're just being a sensationalist. That would be stupid. It's not going to happen.

I've sync's my iLok since their original announcement of it being fixed, and all is well. Others also reported the problem being fixed. Are you SURE the problem is still actually happening? Or are people forgetting to download the latest version of the software, and reading old reports?

Sorry, but I know this situation sucks. I know it doesn't look good for iLok. But anyone who thinks that it's going to result in any permanent losses is just making things up.

Brent


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 18, 2013)

A quote from Eric P. many moons ago on the NSS forum....slightly edited.

_I just would never trust another company with such a valuable and key part of my business and how I interact with my customers.
_


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 18, 2013)

koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> But anyone who thinks that it's going to result in any permanent losses is just making things up.



I don't think anyone said it was going to be permanent, but like I said, that temporary loss can really, really hurt or even cripple your workflow when you are under a deadline. iLok has one job, just one, and they screwed it up. There is just no excuse for that.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is why I have an emergency template on my mac that uses only NI activated libraries in case my stupid iLock or Vienna keys go bust.

iLock is just another way to punish honest costumers and milk more money for them.

Of course I use it, a necessary evil I guess but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 18, 2013)

passenger57 @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> This is why I have an emergency template on my mac that uses only NI activated libraries in case my stupid iLock or Vienna keys go bust.



What a fantastic idea, I think I'll make one myself. Thanks!


----------



## Jago (Jun 18, 2013)

And yet another reason why I have and will continue to avoid iLok-protected products. I totally support companies protecting their products, but I've never been a fan of dongles since their inception. Cubase SX users probably remember the performance issues they had until it was fixed (SX3 IIRC).


----------



## JPQ (Jun 18, 2013)

Good know. I also avoid dongled products saddly my income dont show way make suitable template without using vsl special editions.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jun 18, 2013)

I just hate iLok, such a stupid company.
I mean, how can it be that you pay 50 dollar for a stick that can't even hold 32 mb?
And that for ages, you could only access your stick on internet explorer? 
And that you have to pay for zero downtown?
And now THIS?

Srsly, I wish more companies would use Elicenser.


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

midi_controller @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > But anyone who thinks that it's going to result in any permanent losses is just making things up.
> ...


I was addressing things like this from the OP:



> If you install the latest iLok software, and/or synchronize your iLok(s), you risk losing permanent licenses - they will be converted to "Temporary".





> Software with "Temporary" licenses will NOT AUTHORIZE, and CANNOT BE USED!





> It will affect your ability to use all your iLOK Plugins. Studios around the world are finding that they cannot work - with no recourse.



Reading these things, one could easily come to the assumption that they are going to lose their licenses. And I've seen people mention in other forums that they thought it was horrible that they would lose their licenses. 

Sure, the mistake sucks. It really does. And all the dongle haters are out in droves trying to jump on this. But in the end, it's an inconvenience that will get sorted out(if it's not already, which I'm fairly certain for many cases, it IS already fixed). It's not a doomsday scenario. 

Developers will continue to use iLok, especially iLok 2, because contrary to popular belief, it IS effective. Ideal for the end users? Absolutely not in many cases. But I and many other people buy software because of it's features and my needs, not based on copy protection. I wish the entire world would use watermarking or simple serial numbers as well. But I'm not going to throw out the baby with the bathwater just because of an inconvenience.

Brent


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> midi_controller @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> ...



Yes, it's STILL(<----capatalized like you did :roll: ) ongoing! http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9143439-post1123.html

My problem would be if it causes me to miss a deadline, and I can't put food on the table for my family... yes I would have to consider using other more reliable software. That's pretty doomsday to me. I realize however it's impossible to abandon every piece of software that I have that uses iLok, but come on dude, this is a pretty serious issue. 

Your tone is obnoxious at best. It HAS caused some major issues for a LOT of people. Just because you haven't been bothered by it, doesn't mean that others aren't and shouldn't have a legitimate concern.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 18, 2013)

I am the OP.

I did not state or intimate that anyone would lose/not lose their permanent licenses. 

I posted to protect my fellow brothers and sisters here from a possible world of hurt. I have no animus towards Pace/iLok and have used it successfully and happily since the late '90's.

At this time my deepest recommendation to all reading this forum is _for the time being_:

DO NOT SYNCHRONIZE YOUR iLOKS.
DO NOT INSTALL THE NEW SOFTWARE. 


I'm sure we'll all hear the air raid sirens when it's 'all clear' again.

Those interested might want to monitor the Gearslutz thread above to find out the latest. So far it's about 45 pages long. 

Work smart and safely. 

.


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> Yes, it's STILL(<----capatalized like you did :roll: ) ongoing! http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9143439-post1123.html


You're clever.

I didn't say that it wasn't ongoing. I said that IF it was still ongoing, because I know many people who did have the problems fixed. That's quite obnoxious to say, I know.



> My problem would be if it causes me to miss a deadline, and I can't put food on the table for my family... yes I would have to consider using other more reliable software. That's pretty doomsday to me. I realize however it's impossible to abandon every piece of software that I have that uses iLok, but come on dude, this is a pretty serious issue.


Sorry, but licenses weren't deleted. They were labeled as temporary. Can you point to anyone who couldn't put food on the table because of this problem? Or are we just talking worst case scenario that hasn't happened yet? I'm curious to see if there is anyone who has truly suffered because of this problem. Inconvenienced? ABSOLUTELY(feel free to quote me in capital letters). World falling down? Nope.



> Your tone is obnoxious at best. It HAS caused some major issues for a LOT of people. Just because you haven't been bothered by it, doesn't mean that others aren't and shouldn't have a legitimate concern.


I didn't say there wasn't a legitimate concern. Any time your license shows up incorrectly, it's something to keep an eye on. But nobody is losing anything. The system is glitching, but nobody has been stripped of their license or food on their table, have they? What professional would do any major updates in the middle of a project anyways?

I know how obnoxious it can be to keep a level head in situations like this, but hey, I can't help myself.

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Weaver @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> I am the OP.
> 
> I did not state or intimate that anyone would lose/not lose their permanent licenses.


You said "you risk losing permanent licenses". I only clarified that there is no evidence that anyone is LOSING anything. 

I don't think you intended to say that people would be stripped of the licenses they paid for. But your post was absolutely worded in a way that could give that impression. I was only clarifying since some people seem to actually believe that iLok will just never restore their permanent licenses. That would be absurd.



> I posted to protect my fellow brothers and sisters here from a possible world of hurt. I have no animus towards Pace/iLok and have used it successfully and happily since the late '90's.


I know, and I'm glad you are doing so. I don't think you're trying to spread the wrong information. I just addressed the doomsday situations that some people make this out to be, and pointed to a few sentences in your post that could also give that impression. That's all.



> At this time my deepest recommendation to all reading this forum is _for the time being_:
> 
> DO NOT SYNCHRONIZE YOUR iLOKS.
> DO NOT INSTALL THE NEW SOFTWARE.
> ...


I would agree. I have myself syncronized my licenses because I had a new license, and everything is fine. I did NOT have any upgrade licenses, which are the ones that are affected the most, it seems. All my other licenses that I've acquired over the years(a lot of them) are fine. 

Obviously, if you don't have to sync, there is no reason to do so. And if you have upgrade licenses especially, I would steer clear until all is fixed. And it will be.

Brent


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 18, 2013)

koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> Sorry, but licenses weren't deleted. They were labeled as temporary. Can you point to anyone who couldn't put food on the table because of this problem? Or are we just talking worst case scenario that hasn't happened yet? I'm curious to see if there is anyone who has truly suffered because of this problem. Inconvenienced? ABSOLUTELY(feel free to quote me in capital letters). World falling down? Nope.



As I understand it, those "temporary" labels rendered the products that they were associated with useless. It would have been the same as if they were deleted, because you couldn't use your products. That is the entire issue and as I said before, when you depend on your products for your income and are under a deadline, this can be a huge, huge problem. If it was just a weird glitch that mislabeled licenses but everyone could still use them, no one would have been bothered that much.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 18, 2013)

koolkeys intoned:


> I would steer clear until all is fixed.


Then all are in agreement: 

DO NOT SYNCHRONIZE YOUR iLOKS. 
DO NOT INSTALL THE NEW SOFTWARE. 


and he added:


> You said "you risk losing permanent licenses". I only clarified that there is no evidence that anyone is LOSING anything.


Can you guarantee this? You might like to, but it might not be wise to offer to pay anyone for this possible outcome. Unfortunately iLok has become mired in such dire business and legal straits. Can you imagine how many post houses and studio have lost sessions? Is loss of business and income 'anything'? iLok itself has lost the all important business asset called in legal terms, 'Goodwill'. Without that Goodwill it will find it much more difficult to operate.

Will all the studios that lost sessions or customers be 'made whole' again? 

Will they fix the technical problem? Probably. 
Will all the King's horses and all the King's men be able to put iLok back together again?

.

PS koolkeys,
I enjoyed some of the articles on your site!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> =]You're clever.
> 
> I didn't say that it wasn't ongoing.





> But in the end, it's an inconvenience that will get sorted out(if it's not already, which I'm fairly certain for many cases, it IS already fixed).



So saying it IS already fixed is not saying that? ~o) :roll: 

Maybe a little research on your part, before opening your mouth on things you don't understand, would certainly help people see a more intelligent side of you that I am sure you are capable of producing. i.e. Demo licenses. When your licenses show up as a demo, and it renders you incapable of loading the software with the license located on the iLok... then yes it IS a problem. I know people personally who have had this problem. Fortunately it did not happen to me. And I had no problem of reaching my deadline and getting paid. It's not an inconvenience for me, nor was it an inconvenience for my friends that it affected. That's what I am saying is offensive about your approach.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Jack,for the heads up.I would have messed with it tomorrow.Will wait.

And to the moanfest.....who drank the grouch punch? .... guys....seriously


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> koolkeys @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > =]You're clever.
> ...


It's odd that you quote me, but misrepresent what I said in the same breath. 

I did NOT say that it wasn't already fixed. I said that in many cases, it IS already fixed. And yes, for many people, their problems went away. Nowhere did I say that the problem was absolutely fixed for everyone, or that a problem didn't still exist.

If you're offended by my approach, I'm not sure there is anything I can say to change that. I'm only giving another perspective. No extra research needed.

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Weaver @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> koolkeys intoned:
> 
> 
> > I would steer clear until all is fixed.
> ...


Absolutely. If you don't NEED a new license that is waiting(which I had one waiting when this first happened), there is no sense in doing it now. 




> and he added:
> 
> 
> > You said "you risk losing permanent licenses". I only clarified that there is no evidence that anyone is LOSING anything.
> ...


No, I can't guarantee it. Well, actually, I probably could. But I'm not iLok or Pace or whomever makes that decision. But let's be logical about this. If people actually WERE going to lose their permanent licenses, then a)iLok would instantly be the target of lawsuits everywhere, and they would be out of business. They would lose too many customers. It wouldn't make business sense in any way to do something so idiotic. I can say that logical thinking suggests that there is NO WAY they will deprive users of their purchased licenses in the end. You can probably take that to the bank(consider it a 99% guarantee, perhaps?)



> Unfortunately iLok has become mired in such dire business and legal straits. Can you imagine how many post houses and studio have lost sessions? Is loss of business and income 'anything'? iLok itself has lost the all important business asset called in legal terms, 'Goodwill'. Without that Goodwill it will find it much more difficult to operate.
> 
> Will all the studios that lost sessions or customers be 'made whole' again?


The problem is that you'll have a hard time actually finding someone, or a studio, that has real losses because of this glitch. No self-respecting studio would just randomly update to the new system without a good reason, would they? I'm sure some do, but it's never smart to run major updates at that time. But even then, proving losses will be extremely tough. 

It's not that I don't side with those who have been inconvenienced by this. I actually do. I just don't think there are as many people who have actually LOST something as people might think. Remember that the negative vocal minority of users will usually complain in a way that others can see in a forum. And if I've learned anything in my years of being around forums, it's that people LOVE to exaggerate and jump on opportunities to bash a company and play the victim a little more extreme than they actually are. No, not everyone, but it sure skews the perspective a bit. 

We'll see how long the problem takes to fix. I'm personally not having any problems, and I DID sync to the new software and downloaded a new license after the initial "all clear". Hopefully others find the solution sooner than later.



> S koolkeys,
> I enjoyed some of the articles on your site!


Thanks! It means a lot to hear that, so I definitely appreciate it! 

Brent :D


----------



## 667 (Jun 18, 2013)

Installed a new UVI library on my ilok tonight. No problems. But I used my ilok1 which is basically a spare. I think I'll wait a bit before I access my "real" ilok 2 that has the other 99% of my licenses on it using this new software. I do not want to risk losing access to my Abbey Road or Softube plug ins (even though abbey road is still 32-bit so I hardly use anymore) :-(


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

^
This guy... Comes in the thread... Derails the topic by misquoting people... Claiming someone said that we will "permanently lose" our licenses... Has a know it all attitude.... Makes 99% guarantees for companies he doesn't work for... I guess some people put their pants on both legs at a time! 

Anyways, Steven Slate announced earlier on twitter that the issues appear to be resolved now. I for one will be waiting just in case.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a-waitin' too, especially ahead of PT11 (on top of an upgrade license!). Thanks for the heads up, grateful for further updates.


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

EDIT: Whoops, double post. Not sure how that happened.

Anyone reading this, please feel free to misquote this post. But only this post.

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 18, 2013)

guydoingmusic @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> ^
> This guy...


Hi.



> Comes in the thread...


Right so far!



> Derails the topic by misquoting people...


Oops.......I guess you should show where I misquoted anyone. I'm sure you'll find it if it really happened.

OOOOOORRRRRRRRR, you could actually read my posts without your preconceived idea of what I said, and realize that nowhere did I misquote anyone. I only said that the lines I quoted could be perceived to mean something they do not. Try again.



> Claiming someone said that we will "permanently lose" our licenses...


Ahhh, you're striking out here. I never said that. Again, feel free to show me where I did. I said, in my first post, that IF anyone thought they would lose their licenses permanently, they were thinking too much into it or being sensationalist. That wasn't a quote of anyone, but an opinion. In my next post, I only said that the quotes from the OP could be perceived the wrong way. 

Are you even reading? C'mon, you can do better.


> Has a know it all attitude....


Lovely sense of perception you have. You really don't like people disagreeing with you, do you? 



> Makes 99% guarantees for companies he doesn't work for...


I love your lack of sense of humor. Logic and common sense is on my side with that guarantee. And of course, I used the word "probably". 

You seem bothered by anything I post here, no matter what it is. Please do feel free to ignore me.



> I guess some people put their pants on both legs at a time!



I've tried that. 

Patronization is such a lost art. So many people just do it wrong. 

Brent


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 19, 2013)

Bumping this so that people can see the title of the thread and take the appropriate action for themselves.

The nightmare is still happening. Some people are reporting that it is working and many still complaining. You might want to follow the minute-to-minute action on Gearslutz.

.


----------



## kb123 (Jun 19, 2013)

This thread is typical of what I personally find incredibly annoying about vi control and it happens all to often.

A member is providing a service by highlighting an issue relevant to the community, and the thread degenerates into a pissing contest. To the point where the only thing that is important is who wins the contest, and the purpose of the thread is lost in trivial, juvenile noise.

I am sure I am not alone in this. If you want to compare the size of your dicks, please do it in PM


----------



## playz123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, Jack, for the 'heads up'. Much appreciated, and I'm staying away from the Pace web site until I'm certain this issue has been completely resolved. Please keep us posted if you hear more.
It doesn't matter to me if licenses can eventually be replaced etc. What matters is avoiding the possibility of even having to deal with that sort of thing in the first place  Cheers.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 19, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> A quote from Eric P. many moons ago on the NSS forum....slightly edited.
> 
> _I just would never trust another company with such a valuable and key part of my business and how I interact with my customers.
> _



+1


----------



## wtreeCT (Jun 19, 2013)

> Sorry, but licenses weren't deleted. They were labeled as temporary. Can you point to anyone who couldn't put food on the table because of this problem? Or are we just talking worst case scenario that hasn't happened yet? I'm curious to see if there is anyone who has truly suffered because of this problem. Inconvenienced? ABSOLUTELY(feel free to quote me in capital letters). World falling down? Nope.
> 
> ... I didn't say there wasn't a legitimate concern. Any time your license shows up incorrectly, it's something to keep an eye on. But nobody is losing anything. The system is glitching, but nobody has been stripped of their license or food on their table, have they? What professional would do any major updates in the middle of a project anyways?
> 
> ...




Alright. I hardly _ever_ take the time out to post on forums - I guess I'm [we're] just too busy over here daily being one of those "pros" you quote about above [as if you actually understand what our workflow is really like... I do sincerely wonder about your own level of experience with that]. Anyways, like many of my peers, we read these forums on a break, or as our "morning paper" - over a quick cup of coffee before an endlessly busy day in the studio. But every now and then, someone will post something like this, that is either so wrong at a basic level, or has such an air of unnecessary hubris and superiority, that it just makes me shake my head in disbelief. And you know, I don't think I've ever picked a fight with someone on a forum so far yet - but I fear this time it's going to get the better of me [oh well, there's always a first time I suppose.] Congrats Brent, you officially got my goat. So here's looking at you - the barrel of this is pointed 100% squarely at _you_ @koolkeys.

My name is Christopher Tyng. I have written and produced all of the music on countless movies and TV series in Hollywood for somewhere around the last twenty years - which currently includes FOX's "FUTURAMA" and USA Net's SUITS." I have so far built and owned a half-dozen high-end private studios, a multi-room commercial facility in LA, and a dub mix room at 20th Century Fox. You are welcome to imdb me, if you'd like to verify my credits and my status as a "professional" in the music industry. In my current studio here, the machine room contains somewhere around 30 computers; we have 10 fully blown Mac Pros alone with 20+ iloks and quite literally HUNDREDS of ilok-based authorizations. For the record, I am not an "ilok hater" - like many of my peers we simply have accepted it as a part of life and get on with it. Also, "pros" - hell, even an astounding number of "semi-pros" and hobbyists who frequent this site, don't just have one computer and one ilok - we have a whole [email protected] of them. And our workflow often demands that we make adjustments to our rigs during the course of our projects - while you are correct that we won't do a major DAW update during a project, it is quite common that we need to move ilok licenses between rooms or for load-balancing across computers - and that often means also between iloks. 

Your statements [quoted above] and a few of your others in this whole post, are woefully inaccurate, uncompassionate for the people affected, and, in light of the fact that you are involved as an editor or in some such other capacity in a "pro audio" website, both unprofessional in their tone and unbecoming of someone who would want their site to be considered a trusted source of information. Downplaying how serious an issue this was, is still now, and will be going forward is anything but level-headed, as you purport. And even worse, your attitude with which you deliver this "wisdom" here sir, is ludicrous.

"Any time your license shows up incorrectly, it's something to keep an eye on. But nobody is losing anything. The system is glitching, but nobody has been stripped of their license or food on their table, have they? What professional would do any major updates in the middle of a project anyways?" 

???!!! 

Are you f-in serious? If a license shows up "incorrectly, it's something to keep an eye on"??? If a license suddenly shows up "incorrectly" Brent, we "pros" can't work. Period. Especially if we're talking about the one that authorizes your whole DAW. This is a far more serious situation than your blase attitude above demonstrates. The potential for damage demonstrated [and in very real cases the actual loss of work] that ILOK has caused in this debacle is nothing short of f#cking catastrophic.

A "glitch" is when one plugin malfunctions, or [worse] your hard drive crashes and you have to restore from a backup and you lose a couple hours in the process - yes, we pros are smart enough to keep offline system drive backups, sample drive backups, hell, whole physical spare computers as backups. We can absorb the expense and work around those unforeseen hiccups and still meet the insanely tight deadlines we're given. And that's why [and I use this term somewhat loosely] we're paid the "big bucks" - because we don't miss a deadline. _Ever._ If we do, Warner Bros' show doesn't get finished. And we likely don't get hired again. But the one thing we can't have at all under our control or our disaster preparedness strategy currently in the ilok mandated/controlled world is a backup within our facility for our paid-for ilok licenses - for that we have to pay ilok an additional $30 bucks a year, per ilok [yup, you can do the math above for what that means for me] so that we can have "Zero Downtime" - the name of which is just so comically ironic now - and for that price it should be 100% totally bulletproof - because if their system goes down, we can be taken down uncontrollably, unexpectedly, [and for many users affected in this case, for something as simple as just needing to sync their current iloks within their current ilok accounts - that's all it took to kill their already and long existing licenses.] You can debate semantics all you want about licenses gone "forever" or "temporarily" but I'm telling you from a pro's perspective, they're exactly the same level of crisis when you have say, 30 minutes of music to produce and only the next three days to do it in. Or you run a dubbing stage and have to get the entire show mixed for an airdate 48 hours later, and your head tech as a matter of course needs to move a ilok license to another ilok/room. Without warning and with NO WAY TO REVERT BACK, many user's entire iloks full of licenses were suddenly rendered inert and unusable this week by iLOK's f-up. Brent, you try explaining to Universal Pictures Television why you can't finish their project properly, because the company that unilaterally controls your software licenses screwed the pooch, and see how that goes for you. My bet is you'd find the threat of "less food on the table" very very real. 

Brent, even a cursory browse by you through the 49+ pages of the thread at Gearslutz would show you that there are many people who have had to shutter their entire operations for multiple days on end, because they can't even get Pro Tools [much less their plugins] to authorize and run. And there are many users still affected. ILOK's customer service handling of this has been even more deplorable - they didn't remove the damaging software for DAYS, didn't have a proper rollout or contingency plan in place, nor most damning of all, they did not post an effective warning or communicate openly about the threat, which has continued to lead to more people having their rigs and rooms rendered totally useless. This HAS resulted in the loss of business, the loss of reputation in the face of user's own clients who have deadlines they needed met, and who don't know from, nor could care less about, what an ilok even is. For a very large number of users, this HAS ABSOLUTELY been a doomsday scenario come to life. And your assertion that this has now been "fixed" by iLOK for most people is so completely out of touch - many of the fixes from iLOK continue to create other problems or have simply not even worked, and some of the fixes that have worked came from user's own countless hours trying to get their rigs back up and running on their own, and sharing what's worked with others so far. People have lost successive billable days of work because of the initial blunder by iLOK, and then CONTINUED to lose more days of work because of no effective way to reach ilok support directly, and poor and slow communication back on ILOK'S part, if at all. Oh, and these are the folks like me that PAY for their software - and for "ilok's "zero downtime" - while I'm sure the cracked versions are running just fine.

The punch line for me personally in all of this is that I was stupidly, serendipitously lucky; this story broke on the GS forum the morning I was going into the studio to have my assistant move some ilok licenses over to other iloks for a new second sequencing/mixing room we just finished installing here. Thank god I chose to sit down in front of GS that morning over coffee first. That room is still in limbo now [and the person that I'm paying daily to work there doesn't have a complete rig to properly work on] because of all of this. So, am I a pro that updated in the middle of my television schedule and got screwed? No - but I could absolutely and very easily have been. And based on the types of licenses that Ilok has confirmed have been the ones affected, my room would have then gone down spectacularly - just by doing something as seemingly benign as syncing my iloks to my own account. By your response Brent, I'm guessing you don't realize that it has been customarily necessary [i.e. you are presented with NO choice] that you MUST update your ilok software routinely for something as simple as syncing your account - and no, I would not have before this considered that a "dangerous" update in the face of a project. If I need a license transferred, it is usually for an immediate and good reason. And I'm bound to iLOK to make it happen; and they put THEMSELVES in the position of having to deliver on this without error, and ironically with a fair amount of gloating and blaring on about , and CHARGING ME A YEARLY MAINTENANCE FEE for "zero downtime." I had a SUITS episode to deliver this Thursday, which would have been a totally disaster for me had I synced that morning, and even still could have gotten done a hell of a lot faster [and allowed me to get some actual sleep this week] if I had my second room up and running as planned. Am I losing money [among other things] because I can't work with the licenses I already own, and otherwise will have to either buy new duplicates for the new room [that I should't have to] and that I hope will even work, or continue to pay someone while they can't fully work on the rig I've designed for them? You bet I am. Am I willing to risk trying to sync any of my iloks right now to avoid that, or see if the problem's are actually fixed? No [email protected] way. So yes Brent, people - "pros" - are losing in all sorts of real ways due to this because of iLOK. And it's way more than an "inconvenience." 

One of the main reasons why more "pros" weren't affected by this was actually that people such as myself got on the phone immediately to key individuals in our industry, like those who handle sales and tech services for most of the A-level studios, dub stages, composers, musicians, and producers here in LA and elsewhere, and got the warning out. Ilok probably doesn't even realize just how much MORE of an issue they might have on their hands currently, were it not for those calls, or forums like GS and VI-Control. I can tell you that the responses I've heard personally have been almost unanimously consistent - "wow, we sync our iloks for various reasons all the time…" There are a lot of pros that are now basically paralyzed by this issue due to various ilok-related needs - myself included - no one I've talked to is buying any ilok-based plugins right now or anytime in the future because of this, and there has been a lot of discussion about an industry-wide push to inform ilok-based developers that we will not continue to use the plugins we currently own from them due to the threat of this occurring again in the future - so we will migrate away from them [and will no longer provide them with continued or new business] unless they use a different copy-protection scheme. That could truly be a shame, because if they end up sticking with ilok, then some of these plugins [for which I own as many as six duplicate bundle licenses for] I really do love the sound of - but it's simply not worth risking this kind of uncontrollable catastrophe occurring unexpectedly to my business and my reputation in the future. There are other choices that do not rely on ilok that will absolutely get the job done. The same conversation I'd expect will be had with Avid directly as well - they are a behemoth to be sure, but will theoretically want to keep their top user base happy. The joke is, as much as I rely on Pro Tools, if only that went down in the future, I could personally still get music out the door with all the other non-ilok software here. So Brent, while I may or may not fully abandon ilok over this, I think it's again very safe to say, from a pro's perspective, that this is a doomsday scenario - for users pushed into an unreasonable choice over this, for the extra cost and hassle, for ilok's ineptness at the top of a pyramid house of cards they built and have chained us all to; for ilok-based developers who now stand to lose real business and profits they would otherwise have, just because of their choice of copy-protection, and certainly for iLOK as a company itself. 

So there you go Brent - the next time you speak as if you know how something like this impacts "pro" users out there, it might be a good idea to double-check what position of authority you think you may have to make those kinds of statements - and you should definitely check your ego and attitude at the door on this forum from now on. There's not a lot of that crap around here, which makes it actually one of the better user communities around. And the original OP was posting a very important notice that either affected or could affect an overwhelming number of end users out there who read this forum - a warning that absolutely, and in this "pro's" humble opinion and experience, deserved it's fever pitch; and actually possibly even more of one than the OP actually delivered. I've never visited your Pro Rec site; but I doubt I ever will, without considering first your display of unprofessionalism here.

Sincerely,

Chris Tyng

ps. You are more than welcome to PM me if you'd like to discuss this further.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 19, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> A quote from Eric P. many moons ago on the NSS forum....slightly edited.
> 
> _I just would never trust another company with such a valuable and key part of my business and how I interact with my customers.
> _



specially apple and microsoft :mrgreen:


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 19, 2013)

RobertPeetersPiano @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> I just hate iLok, such a stupid company.
> I mean, how can it be that you pay 50 dollar for a stick that can't even hold 32 mb?
> And that for ages, you could only access your stick on internet explorer?
> And that you have to pay for zero downtown?
> ...



i wish we wouldn't need dongles of any kind and simple copy protection worked. 
then again, wished there wasnt piracy. 

but im about to buy nexus and then download the iligal copy just to not use a usb stick >8o


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 19, 2013)

as for the ilok issue. 

was an official email sent from ilok about the issue? 

seems it would of been the first thing to do. and not find out on forums IF you are looking for it.


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 19, 2013)

gsilbers @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> was an official email sent from ilok about the issue?



I never got one, so I'm guessing no.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a huge epic disaster folks. There are honest people losing and risking gigs, livelihood and reputations over this. All while dishonest people can just get a cracked version of anything they want. 

Thank goodness I use Logic and not PT. After reading this I'm officially moving away from anything dongle related. It's not worth losing my career over.


----------



## Generdyn (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah I found East West Symphonic Orchestra extremely annoying to sync with Ilok, took me a week to figure it out!! :shock:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your post, Chris Tyng. It sounded bad enough to me, didn't realise quite how bad ongoing.

I do wonder if this isn't the beginning of the end for iLok. Avid's Media Composer has alternative CP as an option - its a long way from unthinkable that they offer their MC solution to PT as well. If enough folks like yourself are feeding back to Avid what a catastrophe this is - with PT11 round the corner - it could well have consequences.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anybody know how to contact PACE? I looked up their website www.ilok.com but there is no way to get in contact with them. I signed in, checked the support page and again, there is nothing but a lame FAQ. It says that you can create a support ticket but there is no button for that, neither! 

Since some of my licenses are affected as well I'd like to know how they are going to proceed with that situation ... really, very very annoying thing! :cry:


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 20, 2013)

You need to create a support ticket by logging into your account.
Click on the links until you come to the 'continue' button & press.
https://www.ilok.com/helpmyilok.html


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 20, 2013)

gsilbers @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> RobertPeetersPiano @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I just hate iLok, such a stupid company.
> ...



There are many companies are willing to take that risk. I usually support those with the "I trust you" attitude.

Dongles are nice if you have a more than 2 machines. You don't have to buy extra licenses to use something on that 3rd for 4th machine.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2013)

well, also not to mentioned that ALL plugins that use ilok1 where hacked. more like there was templates to disabled copy protection of any ilok1 plugin. 

thats when many jumped ship. like waves. and a lot of caompnies had to hold on to their new releases (like relabs reverb) until ilok2 came out which took a lot longer than expected. 

imo , having propietary challenge reponse is the best. except for native instruments. anything with native instruments challenge reposne will get hacked the second it comes out, no matter what prodcut it is.


----------



## 667 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah NI is so insecure I can't help but support companies that use iLok/E-Licensor. I hate PACE because they are customer unfriendly and technically incompetent. But if they help keep a few of these companies that I rely on in business I can't help but be grateful for that.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 20, 2013)

You seem to be a very masochistic individual, then.


----------



## 667 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just really really hate piracy. Apparently it's not really so bad (see: 8Dio, Soundiron, Cinesamples, and Spitfire releasing their latest libraries without protection). Although maybe it's just because they're stuck with Kontakt, and the NI protection is useless so no point paying for it.

I'm really happy that Elicensor and iLok2 are not cracked.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 20, 2013)

iLok (or any dongle) has the ability to move a number of license from your home system to a professional studio that has everything installed, but because of the TOS of those libraries YOU have to have the license to use them in a studio (in some cases)

So I could see this issue as being pretty horrible for anyone that is in a major studio now.

Also for those saying NI is a fallback, well yes. But keep in mind that NI uses the Service Center for your licenses.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2013)

667 @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> I just really really hate piracy. Apparently it's not really so bad (see: 8Dio, Soundiron, Cinesamples, and Spitfire releasing their latest libraries without protection). Although maybe it's just because they're stuck with Kontakt, and the NI protection is useless so no point paying for it.



They do use watermarking.


----------



## 667 (Jun 20, 2013)

True. But it takes only one user with stolen CC to buy and then torrent it and the watermarking becomes useless. :-(


----------



## Jago (Jun 20, 2013)

667 @ Thu 20 Jun said:


> I just really really hate piracy. Apparently it's not really so bad (see: 8Dio, Soundiron, Cinesamples, and Spitfire releasing their latest libraries without protection). Although maybe it's just because they're stuck with Kontakt, and the NI protection is useless so no point paying for it.
> 
> I'm really happy that Elicensor and iLok2 are not cracked.


Give it time. They will be. Every form of copy protection so far has been circumvented. They were created by humans, and they will be broken by humans.


----------



## 667 (Jun 20, 2013)

I dunno. The beauty of well-implemented encryption turns it into a math problem. It may take 100 years or more.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 21, 2013)

I just read that in 30 years you can upload your brain into Google. Then people can hack your brain. After that all bets are off. Maybe we can get iLok protection for that. - lol
Have a nice evening


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 21, 2013)

667 @ Thu 20 Jun said:


> (PACE) are customer unfriendly and technically incompetent.


I guess you had problems with them and I'm sorry to hear that, but there's no need to generalize. Several months ago I installed a plugin which required iLok, and which, for some odd reason simply wouldn't authorize. The developer in question wasn't able to help and escalated to PACE. They in turn sent me a few files and a procedure to follow - issue resolved, in a matter of hours.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 21, 2013)

667 @ 21.6.2013 said:


> I dunno. The beauty of well-implemented encryption turns it into a math problem. It may take 100 years or more.



I don't think so. We will see iLok and new eLicencer broken, sooner or later. For every lock, there is a key.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 21, 2013)

passenger57 @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> I just read that in 30 years you can upload your brain into Google. Then people can hack your brain. After that all bets are off. Maybe we can get iLok protection for that. - lol
> Have a nice evening



o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## TomMartin (Jun 21, 2013)

passenger57 @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> This is a huge epic disaster folks.



Huge epic disaster?

Like a volcano errupting or a Tsunami?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 21, 2013)

TomMartin @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> passenger57 @ Wed Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge epic disaster folks.
> ...



No... those are classified as "Natural disasters". https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_disaster


----------



## sin(x) (Jun 21, 2013)

667 @ 2013-06-21 said:


> I dunno. The beauty of well-implemented encryption turns it into a math problem. It may take 100 years or more.



But the attack vector with this kind of protection isn't the encryption key, it's the fact that the unencrypted code and data has to be in the memory at the time of execution.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Huge epic disaster?
> 
> Like a volcano errupting or a Tsunami?



I can promise you it will feel like the same thing when the producer calls asking for your files while your Pro Tools session wont open.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 21, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> A quote from Eric P. many moons ago on the NSS forum....slightly edited.
> 
> _*I just would never trust another company with such a valuable and key part of my business and how I interact with my customers.*
> _



If there was a resounding gong I would want to hear this.

BTW, I still like my iLok 1. It's bigger and odd looking which makes it easier to find. 

I believe if a developer's major concern is locking down their product, they won't last long. I think it was on this site someone was thinking of this really strange CP scheme. Dongle it, C/R it, whatever, in the digital age people are going to steal it. Bless those who purchase it. That's the best you can do. Have more friends than enemies.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey if MOTU is 'watching' this thread - please bare some pressure on ilok ( I am sure you have but thought I'd be one more voice) - have Mach 5 still in the box for a week - just sitting there mocking me. :evil:


----------



## 667 (Jun 21, 2013)

sin(x) @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> 667 @ 2013-06-21 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno. The beauty of well-implemented encryption turns it into a math problem. It may take 100 years or more.
> ...


If the protection was that simple it would be cracked by now. These types of schemes only get cracked by discovery of implementation error, either in hardware or software. Every great hardware hack has relied on this: reading keys from chips, modifying files that the devs mistakenly left unsigned, buffer overflows in savegames (xbox1), etc. And someone may eventually find such a flaw in current Elicensor or iLok protection but these things really only get cracked if someone makes a mistake.

I was recently searching for some software and most of the front page links were to torrent sites. So for me, the only value I get out of dongle-based protection is knowing that the devs are being supported. As I said I think PACE is a horribly run company but I will support devs who use them because it's the only real choice if they don't want their hard work ending up on those sites.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 21, 2013)

@wtreeCT
You're post was so good,it almost made me cry o-[][]-o 

nice to see some good,thoughtful posts here on occasion.

I too was spared and am very,very thankful.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 21, 2013)

667 @ 21.6.2013 said:


> sin(x) @ Fri Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > 667 @ 2013-06-21 said:
> ...



The solution to breaking PACE (or any dongle for that matter) is writing a driver emulator. This is how the original eLicencer was brought down. It's not impossible, but it necessitates godly skills in disassembling and extremely low level programming. Sooner or later it will happen, no question about it.


----------



## 667 (Jun 21, 2013)

mk282 @ Fri Jun 21 said:


> The solution to breaking PACE (or any dongle for that matter) is writing a driver emulator. This is how the original eLicencer was brought down. It's not impossible, but it necessitates godly skills in disassembling and extremely low level programming. Sooner or later it will happen, no question about it.


Actually it may not be possible without refactoring the private key. I do not know a lot about these specific protections but I know it is possible to build hardware that is not hackable by any other means once strong encryption is being correctly used (it's just that inevitably people doing the software portion make mistakes...)

Anyway there exist additional technologies that the next generation of USB dongles are already using; if someone breaks eLicenser or iLok2 the industry will just move to that. Good luck emulating a USB cryptoprocessor which has embedded application code.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 21, 2013)

From Pace:

Allen and the engineering team have been working non-stop to get this issue resolved. 

June 19, 2013 23:55 PST
This update of Sync/Repair targets issues that last night's version did not resolve. Again, this update was on our server code, so you do not need to download and install a new version of the iLok License Manager application. If your iLok had bundled licenses and/or queued licenses on it, or if you were trying to Sync/Repair a first generation iLok, previous Sync/Repair attempts may have been unsuccessful.

If you are having a problem with an iLok or a license, please follow the steps below for each of your affected iLoks. Make sure to have only one iLok plugged in at at time.
Please use the following steps to perform a Sync/Repair operation.

IMPORTANT: For the quickest and best result, we recommend going through these steps with each affected iLok individually, with ONLY that iLok plugged in.

The first generation iLok is not as speedy as the second generation iLok; please be patient as this type of iLok will take longer and the process may seem slow or like nothing is happening. Don’t quit the process, leave it alone until it is finished. Seriously! Don’t touch the keyboard.

1) Unplug all iLoks from your computer.
2) Launch iLok License Manager. If you see "operation in progress" immediately upon launching, wait until the message clears before signing in. BE PATIENT. Do not close the application. When the initial operation is finished, sign in.
3) Plug in ONE iLok.
4) Double-click the plugged in iLok in the left-hand location column to open the Details Pane.
5) Click the "Sync/Repair" link, and wait until the process completes. Again, be patient and let it do its job. The progress bar may flicker and at some points it may look like nothing is happening but you need to wait for the confirmation that the process is finished. This may take some time, especially for a first generation iLok.
6) Verify that all expected licenses are now seen on your iLok, or in some cases, a license may be in your account instead of on the iLok. All expired licenses will be moved to your account.

Repeat steps 3-6 until you have performed a Sync/Repair on each iLok.

As we may have said to you before, we truly appreciate your patience with us through this major release.
__________________


----------



## sin(x) (Jun 21, 2013)

667 @ 2013-06-21 said:


> sin(x) @ Fri Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > 667 @ 2013-06-21 said:
> ...



I didn't say it was simple… just that the canonical method of attack wasn't trying to work out the key from the ciphertext, which is the only way how it'd qualify as a “math problem that may take 100 years or more.”



> These types of schemes only get cracked by discovery of implementation error, either in hardware or software. Every great hardware hack has relied on this: reading keys from chips, modifying files that the devs mistakenly left unsigned, buffer overflows in savegames (xbox1), etc.



Even with a hypothetically perfect implementation, you can't get around the fact that the entire cryptosystem is running without external input on hardware that sits in front of the user. The fact that so many successful attacks are based on exploitable bugs is that they're often there, and of course any attacker will look for them first. But even your example of reading keys from chips would already be something you can't get easily around, as you'll have to store them somewhere. You can bury them under a pile of anti-reverse engineering mechanisms, but as long as your dongle firmware can access them (which it has to), so can theoretically any other interface that emulates it convincingly enough.


----------



## 667 (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree but I think at this point it's effectively impossible. Kind of like any encryption can be broken with enough processing power. But unless the NSA wants to crack iLok it's not going to happen any time soon. My personal opinion obviously.

I decided to take a chance and plugged in my iLok2. Moved a few new UVI licenses to it. No problems. Softube and Abbey Road plug-ins are ok.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jun 21, 2013)

> Every form of copy protection so far has been circumvented.



Not the "always on" DRM we see popping up in other media.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 22, 2013)

You mean like Adobe CC which has been cracked two days after it started?


----------



## Plasuma!!! (Jun 22, 2013)

mk282 @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> You mean like Adobe CC which has been cracked two days after it started?


Maybe it's time to look for DRM that encourages users not to use cracked versions, rather than look for something impenetrable?

Think about it.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, something that u-he's been doing for quite some time. Timebombs - certain conditions triggering a melted GUI or a black GUI so you can't use the plugin after it happens.


----------



## Plasuma!!! (Jun 22, 2013)

mk282 @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> Yes, something that u-he's been doing for quite some time. Timebombs - certain conditions triggering a melted GUI or a black GUI so you can't use the plugin after it happens.


But that doesn't work. After the time-bomb goes off, somebody talks about it and the crackers get cracking. Then it's only a matter of time before it's clean for pirates, and there's still the risk that legitimate users may run into the trap.

Here's an example with video games:
http://www.greenheartgames.com/2013/04/ ... of-piracy/

http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/29/technol ... index.html

The honeypot caught a couple pirates and the story generated quite a bit of buzz. The irony here is that the downloaders / pirates are not breaking the law, as the company itself distributed the software to them, and as soon as the downloaders found out they had been duped and given a version with a time-bomb, crackers went about releasing versions without the game-breaking elements. 

It's inevitable that software will find itself free from needless restrictions in the hands of crafty users.



The only real way to tackle that is to make the restrictions needful, so they don't seem like restrictions, but actual features.

Dongles and DRM aren't features. Automatic updates, social and cloud integration, tech support, and mods are. Maybe somebody should add more different features to that list, because the more the user can get by submitting themselves to DRM, the more likely it is they will see the free/pirated version as inferior.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 22, 2013)

Urs has stated that timebombs proved effective and brought in new purchases when warez users started tripping on the bombs. Also he can always add new weird timebombs every time they update the plugins. So... it turned out to be quite effective from his point of view.


----------



## Plasuma!!! (Jun 22, 2013)

mk282 @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> So... it turned out to be quite effective from his point of view.


iLok has turned out to be quite effective for a few developers as well. That doesn't mean it's any less lazy and potentially harmful to legitimate users, as this thread clearly demonstrates.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2013)

midi_controller @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > was an official email sent from ilok about the issue?
> ...



i think that is a big problem. 

if there was a mass email and alerts going on then the problem would of been for those few that DID synchronize their ilok. 

the odds are that not many users synchronized their ilok and triggering the issue. thus, if a mass email would of been sent , with a clear alert in the subject line at the first sign of trouble then not many would of been affected. 

right? 

i see it as a non issue if a mass email would been sent as soon this was discovered. same as any car recall or ecoli recall. shit happens but tell everyone ASAP, fix ASAP. 

i see it as a big issue if no email was sent.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 22, 2013)

I have tried and tried to let this go, but obviously I'm simply out of control.

Mr. Tyng, in your post, which was clear and obviously had a great deal of accurate and necessary information, you also used Brent's name 8 times to make sure he felt extra- stupid and properly disparaged. I congratulate you on your success, you have an impressive CV and apparently a burgeoning business as well. I have to wonder though- do you always bring an arsenal of high powered weaponry to a knife fight?

The same information could have been presented in a dozen ways. In my opinion, you chose the most demeaning possible way. I was disturbed by it, and I'm sorry I didn't speak up at the time.

I hope you and Brent have communicated and the heated moment has been ameliorated. You seem like a very busy guy, but I'd certainly be happy if you posted here more often, as I, and many here I'm sure, would like to learn from your experience. That said, maybe you could make your next point equally well and a little less forcefully? Thank you.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 23, 2013)

FWIW - Just installed the iLok License Manager for Win 64-bit (v2.0.0._r22354) and did not encounter any issues with the active licenses on my iLok2; however I did have to reboot twice because the app wouldn't let me sign in and only showed 'unknown' licenses at first. 

I just installed/activated a newly bought Slate Digital Virtual Console Collection plugin (I noticed Slate was on the list of affected devs/products) and didn't run into any problems with that, either.

I can only hope that those who are still experiencing problems with their licenses will see their issues solved ASAP.


----------



## Plasuma!!! (Jun 23, 2013)

gsilbers @ Sat Jun 22 said:


> i see it as a big issue if no email was sent.


Not that my investment is important to iLok and the companies that use them, but I sure didn't get an email about it. Thank goodness this forum is active.

It's this kind of thing that keeps me from buying more stuff from awesome companies like EastWest. I mean I want SD3, I have a pile of cash to throw at it, but I don't want it on iLok.


----------



## EforEclectic (Jun 25, 2013)

FWIW - I just got Two new Softube plugins and a Slate Digital plugin and I had zero issues with ILOK. It actually was probably the easiest time I've had with ILOK to date. 

I am always hesitant with EW stuff now due PLAY in the past, but with V4 and my obsession with Percussion I will probably jump on SD3.


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jun 25, 2013)

The issues are enormous. In trying to Activate Pro Tools 11, my existing licenses have dissapeared. The replies from Pace are few, far between and useless.
Ilok has essentially put me out of business.
Beware...truly...beware....


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 25, 2013)

Plasuma!!! @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> gsilbers @ Sat Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> > i see it as a big issue if no email was sent.
> ...



i have to say that bewteen this issue and a the issue a few months (years?) ago that ilok held hostage a bunch of plugin manufacturer's new releases cause they couldnt release their new ilok2 update, even when everyone knew that ilok1 has been hacked ages before. 

never proactive, always defending and not having visibility of whats going on makes it hard to work with this company... plus damn usb stick sucks to work with.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 25, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> The issues are enormous. In trying to Activate Pro Tools 11, my existing licenses have dissapeared. The replies from Pace are few, far between and useless.
> Ilok has essentially put me out of business.
> Beware...truly...beware....



Urgh. Try getting Avid on the case too, there are Avid employees on their forums who are "escalating" cases of disaster.

Must admit, I'm not going anywhere near iLok - Pro Tools, East West, anyone - til this is firmly resolved.


----------



## 667 (Jun 25, 2013)

I get a weird "ilok sharing error" on bootup warning me that I should disconnect and reconnect my iLok because "sharing between two computers or OS is not allowed" whatever that means...


----------



## Audio (Jun 25, 2013)

I hadn't been affected by this until yesterday, but none of my East West stuff is working.

When I try to load a preset in spaces I get:
*
Cannot load impulse response. Reason:

Could not verify the license key for Impulse Response Data.
Please confirm that your iLok key is plugged in and contains a valid license for this product.*

I get a similar error message when trying to load any EWQSO platinum or Hollywood series instruments.

This sucks. I don't use my East West samples much at all anymore, but I do still use spaces.

I can see my licenses when I sign in to my account, though. This sucks. Definitely no more EW for me!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 25, 2013)

The OP on the main Gearslutz thread that caused me to create the first post on this thread has posted again. *My comment is to proceed with caution*. I will start a new thread with this posting so we can move on to the grieving stage:



*UPDATE: June 25, 2013 14:00 PST

This warning is no longer in effect.*

The iLok (PACE) license database issues have been resolved.

The iLok License Manager software is working as expected.


Known Issues:

Problem: Installation of iLok License Manager software fails
Solution: Un-install all previous versions of iLok/PACE software first, then re-install iLM
*** Restart your computer after installing iLok License Manager

Problem: After restarting the iLok is not visible in iLok License Manager or your DAW
Solution: Un-install all previous versions of iLok/PACE software, then re-install iLM
*** Restart your computer after installing iLok License Manager

Problem: Licenses missing from iLok
Solution: Perform a Sync/Repair in iLok License Manager
*** If this does not work, contact iLok (PACE) directly: https://www.ilok.com

Problem: Unable to transfer license
Solution: Contact iLok (PACE) directly: https://www.ilok.com

For ALL unresolved iLok support issues, contact iLok (PACE) directly: https://www.ilok.com

Un-install Procedure

Mac
1. Open the LicenseSupportInstallerMac_v2.0.0 disk image: http://installers.ilok.com/iloklicen...stallerMac.zip
2. Run the "Uninstall License Support" application
3. Drag the following items (if present) to the Trash:
• Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences > com.paceap.eden.clientdb.v1.01.sdb
• Macintosh HD > Users > your_user_name > Library > Caches > com.paceap.iLokLicenseManager <- folder
• Macintosh HD > Users > your_user_name > Library > Preferences > com.paceap.iLokLicenseManager.plist
4. Restart your Mac

Windows
1. Select and uninstall all programs beginning with "PACE":
• Windows XP: How to change or remove a program in Windows XP
• Windows Vista: Uninstall or change a program
• Windows 7: Uninstall or change a program
• Windows 8: Uninstall or change a program
2. After uninstalling each program, restart the computer
3. Delete the following items (if present):
- C:\Users\your_user_name\AppData\Local\PaceAP <- folder
- C:\ProgramData\PACE <- folder


----------

